
"We are basically trying to help the next generation of founders and entrepreneurs build awesome businesses" - byrneseyeview
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2006/12/13/MNGECMUMRE1.DTL
======
bootload
_"... One entrepreneur won over by the Founders Fund's philosophy is Barney
Pell, the 38-year-old founder of Powerset, a natural-language search-engine
startup that harbors ambitions of challenging Google ..."_

I wonder how well _'Clarium Capital Management'_ are advising their funded
companies. Powerset is really setting themselves up for a fall if their search
results are a magnitude worse than google. They have made some mistakes that I
can think of so far:

\- they are _'talking'_ about their instead of _'showing'_ their product

\- talking about technology (nlp) instead of about how it makes search easier,
better for users

\- licensing their _'core'_ technology from PARC, Xerox & not investing in
their own ~ <http://www.powerset.com/press/parc>

_"... Parker came up with a novel arrangement that he hopes will benefit other
founders as they build their companies: a new type of stock that allows
'founders to cash out a small percentage of their stake in a funding round so
they don't have to wait until the company is sold or goes public' . ..."_

But they are getting some things right (percentage of cash up front)

~~~
byrneseyeview
Clarium is a global macro hedge fund; the Founders Fund is a different entity
run by some of the same people.

~~~
bootload
_"... the Founders Fund is a different entity run by some of the same people.
..."_

So they do. Thanks for that, the errors mine ~
<http://www.thefoundersfund.com/team_bios.html> &
<http://www.thefoundersfund.com/portfolio.html>

------
joshwa
Their email box is going be flooded with YC rejects shortly... (mine included)

~~~
donna
what was rejected?

~~~
gyro_robo
Us rejects.

